# There's going to be hades to pay now



## dixie (Nov 26, 2007)

Long story short, Mr W and Mr S were checking over the property Sunday, they had a confrontation with some of the fun riders on our lease, I got a message about it this morning about all this, Guys, make dog gone SURE you have your membership card with you and your decals on your truck/atv when your up there.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks steve,  There were there girls in a jeep with no decal came flying by me out of the lease on sat when i was pulling my pin.


----------



## dixie (Nov 26, 2007)

shadow2 said:


> thanks steve,  There were there girls in a jeep with no decal came flying by me out of the lease on sat when i was pulling my pin.



Yep, I saw them at the board, they were sightseeing, ask me how to get to the wma. Shadow, if you can, help me spread the word about the decals and cards, I'm not going to post just whats about to happen but I'll say this, I'd rather have sonny perdue mad at me than either one of our lease holders, that bunch of trespassers have no idea what a hornets nest they just stirred up but they're just before finding out.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear Mr. W is upset...but it sure would be nice to be rid of some of the non-member joy riders!


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 26, 2007)

alphachief said:


> Sorry to hear Mr. W is upset...but it sure would be nice to be rid of some of the non-member joy riders!



yep, me too.. looking farward to some good old fashion


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 26, 2007)

now hopefully it'stime for the joy-riders since the big man is upset


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 26, 2007)

Steve - remember that I told you about the 8 jeeps that had gathered about 10:00 PM on a Saturday night at the intersection of Sweetwater and Woodall about a month ago.  All teenagers.  Night riding.  I know it is public roads, but with all the troubel you have had this year it is cause for concern


----------



## dixie (Nov 26, 2007)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Steve - remember that I told you about the 8 jeeps that had gathered about 10:00 PM on a Saturday night at the intersection of Sweetwater and Woodall about a month ago.  All teenagers.  Night riding.  I know it is public roads, but with all the troubel you have had this year it is cause for concern



there's a end coming to it and soon but honestly, this year hasn't been any worse or better than the last 4-5 years. The lake being down as had a lot to do with. After that kid almost "drown" in the mud there I thought then the coe would step in but that didn't happen


----------



## poisonarrow (Nov 26, 2007)

Aww snap!


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 26, 2007)

I recall years back when the BIG4X4 guys would wallow out mud pits in the road my F-150 couldn't go through they were so deep(water coming in the doors) hopefully Mr. W and Mr S can apply some pressure where it helps the club


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 26, 2007)

Is Mr. W (wesson) and Mr. S (smith) ????


----------



## dixie (Nov 26, 2007)

buckbacks said:


> Is Mr. W (wesson) and Mr. S (smith) ????



Nope,  what I've called the owners for years, kinda like Mr W short for Mr Wilson and Mr S short for Mr Sears


----------



## Jranger (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm guessing from the names of the roads you guys have the land that once made up the heart of Allatoona WMA. Good luck keeping all the richie kids from playing up there now that Canton is booming with 400k homes within site of this land. I used to hunt up there when I first started, tons of deer, tons of interior roads for them to escape on as well. Again, G/L...


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Nov 30, 2007)

> After that kid almost "drown" in the mud there I thought then the coe would step in but that didn't happen



Dixie,
The fire department notified COE and asked them to come out when the kid got stuck. The COE basically refused to come out. Seems as though they just dont care.


----------



## dixie (Nov 30, 2007)

1603 said:


> Dixie,
> The fire department notified COE and asked them to come out when the kid got stuck. The COE basically refused to come out. Seems as though they just dont care.



I honestly wish I could say I'm surprised and shocked to hear this, I'm sorry to say----------I'm not


----------



## 480Bull (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw the police had a group of 4x4 trucks pulled over at 5am this morning at the front of the lease.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 2, 2007)

hope it helps the camp


----------



## dixie (Dec 2, 2007)

480Bull said:


> I saw the police had a group of 4x4 trucks pulled over at 5am this morning at the front of the lease.



Well snap


----------



## Heathen (Dec 2, 2007)

480Bull said:


> I saw the police had a group of 4x4 trucks pulled over at 5am this morning at the front of the lease.



Yes I saw that as well. Looked like the officers were writing out tickets also.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey I remember this conversation!!!


----------



## Heathen (Dec 2, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> hey I remember this conversation!!!



Were you at the board between 5:15 and 5:30 this morning?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

Heathen said:


> Were you at the board between 5:15 and 5:30 this morning?



naw, but I did talk to steve thursday of last week


----------



## Heathen (Dec 3, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> naw, but I did talk to steve thursday of last week



I see thought you might have been one of the guys I talked with at the board that morning.


----------



## hunter504 (Dec 3, 2007)

My dad was there that morning... white Ford Expedition.


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 3, 2007)

My input to this...

1)  W&S don't toy around and can get whatever they want.  

2)  I have seen a lot of police presence up there lately.

3)  One of the Officers is a young, cute, and very nice girl- I talked to her the other day.  I think she's sweet on me.  Maybe not.  

4)  Steve knows the whole story, but my son and I experienced about the worst thing you can imagine regarding poachers about a month ago.  We were hunting from a ground blind over a food plot and two men came in on four wheelers, with .22 pistols and unloaded a good 20-25 shots at a doe.  Slugs were flying past my son and I.  I took my boy, ran for cover and threw him over a burm so he did not get shot.  

Needless to say...  I had a "discussion" with these two.  

This experience alone makes me happy to see our landowners involved.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 3, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> My input to this...
> 
> 1)  W&S don't toy around and can get whatever they want.
> 
> ...



DISCUSSION H############ THEY  would be trying to bail me out of jail if one of my boys was there with me and that happened


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Eddy M. said:


> DISCUSSION H############ THEY  would be trying to bail me out of jail if one of my boys was there with me and that happened



Eddy, let's just say that these two boys saw things my way in a HURRY.


----------



## Reload (Dec 5, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> My input to this...
> 
> 1)  W&S don't toy around and can get whatever they want.
> 
> ...



My GOD!  I'm sitting here thinking, "What would I have done in that situation?"  I don't know that I could have stayed as cool, especially if my son was as young as yours, Dawg.  Mine is 18 and I would have probably had to bail him out of jail for shooting back or beating them half to death with his Marlin!

Though those two deserve to lose their ATVs and pistols, and to be thrown in jail, I get really angry when I see the light penalties handed out to poachers by this state.  I guess they could have been charged with criminal trespassing, poaching, and reckless endangerment.  But, they would then cop a plea and get a small fine and possibly some community service.  Somebody could have been killed!!

Now that Mr. S. & Mr. W. have instigated getting the heat turned up, maybe at least some of this idiocy will be stopped!  If some of these knuckleheads get some hefty fines, maybe they'll stay off the place.

Dawg, I hate to hear you had to go through that.  I know how special your son is to you just from reading your posts in here over the last couple of years.  I know how close I am to my son and I hope I am never put in that situation.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 6, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> My input to this...
> 
> 1)  W&S don't toy around and can get whatever they want.
> 
> ...




I hate to say it but if this would have happened to be i would be getting judged by 12 of my peers.  I have a feeling that some training would have kicked in and I would have been on auto pilot when the bullets start  bullets flying.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 13, 2007)

WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THIS NOW?

Is there an end result?    How about an update?


----------



## dixie (Dec 13, 2007)

PAPALAPIN said:


> WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THIS NOW?
> 
> Is there an end result?    How about an update?



Shhhhhh, we're hunting


----------

